# NEW PIX : Albino Clown Knife



## neoprodigy (Nov 12, 2006)

Albino Knife Fish 1

Albino Knife Fish 2

Albino Knife Fish 3

Albino Knife Fish 4

Albino Knife Fish 5

Albino Knife Fish 6


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

cool lookin'


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Sweet, Ive seen some of them at my LFS


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Gourami Swami said:


> Sweet, Ive seen some of them at my LFS


 YOU see EVERYTHING at your lfs 

Nice knife btw!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

lol, that I do


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

nice... looks sort of creepy


----------

